# This Nissan Leaf is Going Racing in the Last Place You’d Expect



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *This specially modified Nissan Leaf AT-EV is competing in the 10,000-mile Mongol Rally.*
> 
> The AT-EV stands for All-Terrain Electric Vehicle and will be campaigned by electric vehicle advocate _Plug In Adventures_. The Mongol Rally takes place this summer and is a 10,000-mile (16,000-kilometers) journey from the U.K. to Mongolia. The Leaf is based on a standard 30-kWh Nissan Leaf Acenta, which offers up to 155 miles (250 km) of all-electric range on a single charge, but key modifications have been made so that the car can compete once it reaches the more remote parts of the journey.
> 
> For starters, the Leaf has been outfitted with Speedline SL2 Marmora wheels wrapped with Maxsport RB3 narrow tires for better performance on unsealed roads. Helping protect it from rough terrain are welded plates to the underside of the wishbones, braided brake lines, mudflaps and a 6mm aluminum sump guard. There’s also a modified roof rack to provide external storage and features a Lazer Triple-R 16 LED light bar.


Read more about This Nissan Leaf is Going Racing in the Last Place You’d Expect at AutoGuide.com.


----------

